# الاقسام المريخية > اخبار المريخ 2021م >  >  صحيفة المنبر عناوين وأخبار واعمدة الأحد  11  أبريل 2021 م

## علي سنجة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



*

----------


## علي سنجة

*
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*صحيفة الصدي



سودكال يمطر التازي بهجوم ناري..تعرف علي السبب.

قيادي بالاتحاد يكشف تفاصيل فساد مالي تسبب في توقف دعم الفيفا.

عطل بالطائرة يؤجل عودة بعثة المريخ من الكنغو.
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*صحيفة الاحمر الوهاج 

سودكال يلجأ لأسلوب (الجوكية) مع التازي 
مخالفات مالية بالاتحاد توقف الدعم...حسن ادريس عهد ادم انتهي.

النار ولعت في الهلال. خلاف بين السوباط والطاهر يونس.

مريخاب  عاصمة الحديد والنار في قلب اعتصام المريخ
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*بسبب شداد وأبو جبل وتجاوزاتهما

الفيفا توقف دعم الاتحاد السوداني في مفاجأة صادمة  للجميع
فريق المراجعة المصري قدم تقريرا سيئا عن الأداء المالي للاتحاد حوي فسادا كبيرا


كتب : عاطف السيد

في مفاجأة صادمة ومتوقعة جراء الفساد الذي يعيشه الإتحاد السوداني لكرة والتجاوزات المالية والشبهات في التعاقدات المبرمة والسياسات المالية اوقف الإتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم ( فيفا) الدعم المالي وتمويل المشروعات الذي يقدمه للإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم بعد أن قدم فريق المراجعة المصري المكلف من قبل الفيفا  تقريرا سيئا ومتكاملا للإتحاد الدولي عن الأداء المالي للإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم وشبهات الفساد في السياسات المالية وعدم الشفافية وخاصة الصرف المالي الذي يخالف الإجراءات المالية والتعاقدية المطلوبة. 

وذكر وفد المراجعة المفوض من مكتب المراجعة المصري المكلف من الفيفا أن الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم يخالف اللوائح والإجراءات المالية المطلوبة فيما يلي الصرف من الاموال المقدمة إليه من الإتحاد الدولي خاصة المتعلقة بالمنتخبات الوطنية والمعدات الرياضية بعد مراجعة التعاقدات السابقة المتعلقة بالصرف عليها من معسكرات وفنادق ومعدات رياضية وكانت جميع التعاقدات وإجراءتها  تتم بأسماء أشخاص مقربين من رئيس الإتحاد كمال حامد شداد وبفواتير مبدئية وتحرر الشيكات بأسمائهم الأمر الذي يخالف توجيهات الفيفا والتي طلبت من الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم التعامل مع جهات وليس أشخاص (اسماء عمل) وبفواتير نهائية وطلبت أكثر من مرة إزسال فواتير نهائية وأكدت الفيفا تحملها لقيمة الضرائب (القيمة المضافة) إلا ان الإتحاد السوداني رغم ذلك لم يحضر الفواتير النهائية وإنتهت المدة الممنوحة له لإحضارها وتوفيق أوضاعه المالية بسبب فشل منسوبيه في إحضارها لانهم تلاعبوا في القيم المالية في الفواتير المبدئية فكانت الفواتير المبدئية بقيمة والفواتير النهائية بقيمة مختلفة عنها. 

 وكان الأمين العام للإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم حسن ابو جبل قد تنصل من مسئولياته وإختصاصاته التي منحها له النظام الأساسي للإتحاد السوداني لسنة 2017م وأكد لفريق المراجعة المفوض من الفيفا لمراجعة حسابات الإتحاد السوداني بأنه غير مسئول عن التصاديق المالية كما أن جميع الفواتير التي يتم التصديق بموجبها فواتير مبدئية ولا تذهب الأموال المصدقة لأصحاب المصلحة مباشرة وأنه كأمين عام غير مسئول واوضح بان المسئولية مسئولية الإدارة المالية التي يرأسها الدكتور أمين حلمي. 
  وشهدت الفترة السابقة خلافا كبيرا بين الأمانة العامة للإتحاد بقيادة حسن ابو جبل والإدارة المالية بقيادة امين حلمي في السياسات المالية وتحديد المسئوليات والواجبات والإختصاصات وكان المدير المالي قد رفض أكثر من مرة تمرير بعض التعاقدات التي صادق عليها الرئيس والأمين العام لمخالفتها للإجراءات المتبعة إلا انه كان يواجه بضغوط كبيرة من رئيس الإتحاد كمال شداد الذي كان يساند الأمين العام بسبب تقاطع المصالح بينهما فملف الدعم المالي للفيفا والصرف عليه فقط بيد الرئيس شداد والأمين العام ابو جبل والمدير المالي حلمي ومستشار شداد مازن ابو سن فلا احد غيرهم يعلم  عنه شئيا فالأمين العام حاول توريط المدير المالي وقدم معلومات خاطئة لمكتب المراجعة المصري الذي كلفه الفيفا بمراجعة أموال الإتحاد السوداني حمل خلالها المسئولية لرئيس الإتحاد والمدير المالي وقال بأنه كأمين غير مختص بالتصديقات المالية وإجراءاتها وإنما يوقع فقط في الشيكات مع رئيس الإتحاد وان ذلك من صميم عمل المدير المالي مع ان النظام الأساسي للإتحاد السوداني منح ذلك الحق فقط للأمين العام دون غيره.

يذكر ان التجاوزات المالية التي ذكرها المراجع للفيفا وبسببها تم إيقاف الدعم المالي عن الإتحاد السوداني سببها الرئيس والأمين العام لمخالفتهم للإجراءات المالية التي حددها الفيفا للصرف من امواله المخصصة للإتحادات الوطنية.

ويعتبر تجميد أموال الاتحاد السوداني لدى الفيفا خسارة كبيرة وصدمة حقيقية للإتحادات المحلية واندية الممتاز والوسيط التي كانت تنتظر دعم الفيفا للإتحاد السوداني لتسيير  نشاطها في ظل الإرتفاع الجنوني للمنصرفات والتكاليف الباهظة في تسيير النشاط والأزمة الإقتصادية الخانقة التي يعيشها السودان بعد الثورة المجيدة.
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*التازي يقفل البلف .


 ذكر مصدر موثوق أن بيان سوداكال الرئيس المنتهية ولايته بأمر الجمعية العمومية " امس كان  بسبب قفل البلف من قبل الرئيس الفخري لنادي المريخ احمد طه التازي " ابو محمد" وذلك الي حين انتخاب مجلس جديد ..

يتوقع ان يقوم التازي بدعم المجلس الجديد حين تسلمه بمبالغ ضخمة لاعادة هيبة النادي بعد ان دمر سوداكال كل شي جميـــل كذلك سوف يقوم التازي بصيانة القلعة الحمراء صيانة كاملة والقيام بانشاء اكاديمية المريخ الرياضية كما سوف يقوم ببناء الملعب الرديف والقيام بإستثمارات ضخمة للمريخ والتعاقد مع كبري الشركات ..

المعروف ان المريخ اجاز نظامه الاساسي لعام 2019 وانتخب لجان عدلية ويتوقع خلال شهر  انتخاب مجلس ادارة جديد
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*“سوداكال” يتهم “التازي” بالتنصل عن وعوده.



أكَّد المكتب الاعلامي للمريخ “جناح سوداكال” أن رئيس مجلس إدارة نادي  المريخ “آدم سوداكال” أعلن عن تكفله بجميع تكاليف بناء الأكاديمية إضافة  إلى صيانة وتأهيل “إستاد المريخ” عبر شركة عالمية.

وبحسب الخبر الصادر عن المكتب الإعلامي والذي رصده #سبورتاق، فإن  “سوداكال” قد برر خطوته بما أسماه تنصل الرئيس الفخري عن الإيفاء بوعوده  التي أطلقها خلال زيارته الأخيرة.

وأتهم المكتب الإعلامي لـ”سوداكال”، الرئيس الشرفي “أحمد التازي”  بعدم القيام بأيّ خطوة تؤكد على جديته،  كما أكّد أن “سوداكال” سيستجلب  شركة هندسية خلال الفترة المقبلة للشروع في بناء الأكاديمية وتأهيل وصيانة  إستاد المريخ.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تأكيداً لما أورده “سبورتاق” .. تيري يمدد عقده مع “المريخ” لثلاثة مواسم.




جدد نادي المريخ عقد لاعبه “سيف تيري” لمدة لثلاثة مواسم، وتم ذلك مساء  اليوم الأحد بمكتب رئيس النادي بالخرطوم وبحضور “آدم سوداكال” ووكيل اللاعب  ومسؤول التعاقدات الإلكترونية الـ”TMS” المهندس “أبوبكر عوض العقيد”.
وجاء توقيع اللاعب لثلاثة مواسم مع المريخ بعقد رسمي قيمته “250” ألف  دولار فيما وصلت القيمة الإجمالية للصفقة إلى “600” ألف دولار بعد أن تكفل  الرئيس الشرفي “أحمد التازي” بإرسال “350” ألف دولار للاعب خارج العقد  الرسمي.
وكان “#سبورتاق” قد إنفرد في وقتٍ سابق بتفاصيل الإتفاق الجديد بين  اللاعب وناديه وتأكيد زيادة فترة العقد من موسمين إلى ثلاث بعد عودة الفريق  من الكونغو.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سوداكال يحرج التازي بمفاجأة للمريخ


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




آدم سوداكال
قدم  آدم سوداكال رئيس المريخ، مفاجأة جديدة لأنصار ناديه بتحمله تكلفة تشييد  أكاديمية للنادي وإعادة تأهيل الاستاد، بدلا من الرئيس الشرفي للنادي أحمد  طه التازي.

وبات واضحا من تصريح سوداكال الرسمي، أنه يقطع الطريق على التازي في مشاريع البنية التحتية بنادي المريخ، بعدما وعد الأخير بتنفيذها.

وأوضح  مجلس إدارة المريخ، أنه في ظل عدم إيفاء رئيس النادي الفخري بالتزاماته  التي قطعها لرئيس النادي ومجلس الإدارة وجماهير المريخ ببناء أكاديمية  بمواصفات عالمية وبناء ملعب رديف للنادي وصيانة الاستاد، فإن سوداكال  سيتكفل بجميع هذه التكاليف وتنفيذها عبر شركة عالمية.

وأضاف أن خطوة  رئيس النادي بتشييد وتأهيل البنية التحتية للنادي، جاءت بعد تنصل الرئيس  الفخري عن الإيفاء بوعده، حيث أنه منذ زيارته الأخيرة والتي أطلق خلالها  وعوده لم يقم بأي خطوة، تؤكد جديته في القيام بما وعد به.

وأؤكد  نادي المريخ في بيانه، أن رئيسه سيتعاقد مع شركة هندسية خلال الفترة  المقبلة للشروع في بناء الأكاديمية وتأهيل وصيانة ستاد المريخ.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*“سبورتاق” ينفرد .. “سوداكال” يجهز المريخ للقمة بمعسكر خارجي.
 





تفيد متابعات “#سبورتاق” أن مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ جناح الرئيس “آدم  سوداكال” أمن على تحضير فريق الكرة بالنادي بشكل مثالي للنصف الثاني من  الموسم الذي يستهله المريخ بمواجهتي حي الوادي نيالا يوم “20” مايو ثم  مباراة القمة “23” مايو المؤجلتين من الدورة الأولى للممتاز قبل أن تنطلق  بعدها الدورة الثانية.

وبحسب ما تحصل عليه “سبورتاق”، فإن المدير الفني للمريخ “لي كلارك”  أشار في تقريره للإدارة لحاجة الفريق الماسة لفترة إعداد طويلة لمعالجة  المشاكل البدنية التي يعانيها الفريق وطلب إقامة معسكر خارجي بالعاصمة  المصرية القاهرة بعد منح راحة لمدة عشرة أيام للاعبين.

وتفيد متابعات “سبورتاق” أن “سوداكال” وافق على طلب المدير الفني  الإنجليزي وأمن على إقامة معسكر بالقاهرة يبدأ يوم “22” أبريل ويستمر نحو  ثلاثة أسابيع لينفذ الطاقم الفني برنامجه ويؤدي عدد من التجارب الودية قبل  العودة إلى الخرطوم.

وينتظر أن يشرع المجلس في ترتيب أمر المعسكر خلال الساعات القادمة.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في حديث مثير لـ”سبورتاق”.. سوداكال يكشف الحقائق حول “اديلي” “تيري” و”الصيني”.
 





أدْلَى رئيس نادي المريخ “آدم سوداكال” بتصريحات مثيرة لـ”#سبورتاق” كشف   خلالها العديد من التفاصيل حول ملف التعاقدات والتجديد لمطلقي السراح  وترتيبات المرحلة المقبلة.

“سوداكال” نفى ما أثير حول استغناء المريخ عن المدافع النيجيري  “اديلي” واصفاً ما تردد بالشائعة الغريبة، ممتدحاً قدرات اللاعب النيجيري  الذي أعتبره من افضل لاعبي الفريق وفقاً لرأي الجهاز الفني.

وبالمقابل، أشار “سوداكال” إلى أن الرأي الفني للمدرب الإنجليزي  أوصى بمغادرة المدافع الكاميروني “ماكسيم” وانهاء عقده بينما طالب بالابقاء  على البوركيني “ارنولد بانغا”.

ونفى رئيس نادي المريخ في حديثه لـ”#سبورتاق” الأحاديث التي تتردد  حول مشاكل في عقد “الصيني” وقال: “اتفقنا مع الصيني قبل التمديد على كافة  التفاصيل سواء القيمة المالية أو المدة الزمنية وحصل اللاعب على مستحقاته  ومدد عقده دون خلافات أو مشاكل وما يتردد بهذا الشأن لا أساس له من الصحة  واللاعب سعيد بالخطوة وعازم على العودة بقوة للملاعب”.

وتطرق “سوداكال” لملف المهاجم “سيف تيري” وأكَّد أن اللاعب جدد عقده  بقيمة “250” ألف دولار -فقط- لمدة ثلاث سنوات وأمضى على إيصال استلام  بالمبلغ مؤكداً عدم صحة ما يتردد حول استلام اللاعب لمبالغ خارج العقد  مبيناً أن هذا الحديث غير منطقي.

وأكَّد رئيس نادي المريخ إنفراد “سبورتاق” وأشار إلى أن الطاقم  الفني قدم تقريره حول المرحلة المقبلة وطلب معسكراً اعداديا بالعاصمة  المصرية القاهرة وقال: “رأينا أن طلب الجهاز الفني منطقي والفريق تنتظره  مباريات مهمة أمام حي الوادي نيالا والهلال في الشهر المقبل لذا وافقنا على  طلب إقامة المعسكر وسنعمل على إكمال تحضيراته ليخرج بشكل مثالي ويسهم في  ظهور الفريق بشكل مميز يساعد على تعويض الخروج الإفريقي بالظفر بلقب الدوري  الممتاز للعام الرابع تواليا”.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاتحاد السوداني يدين اتهامه بالفساد


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




كمال شداد
أصدرت  إدارة الشؤون المالية باتحاد كرة القدم السوداني، مساء اليوم الأحد،  بيانا، رد فيه على الاتهامات المتداولة بالفساد المالي، الموجهة للاتحاد،  عبر منصات التواصل الاجتماعي.

وجاء في البيان: "جميع ميزانيات  الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم تمت مراجعتها من قبل المراجع العام، والاتحاد  الدولي لكرة القدم "الفيفا" حتى 2019، وعلى وشك الانتهاء من مراجعة ميزانية  2020، من قبل المراجع القومي".

وأضاف بأن الاتحاد حريص على الرد  على الملاحظات التي تبديها مكاتب المراجعة، "وهي إجراء طبيعي وعادي، يتم في  جميع الهيئات والمصالح والوزارات".

أوضح: "أبدى مكتب المراجعة  المصري المكلف من الفيفا ملاحظات، كضرورة تصوير الشيكات بعد صدورها،  لتقديمها للمراجع، مع الحسابات بجانب شهادة خلو طرف من الضرائب في نهاية  العام المالي".

وأشار إلى أن "هذه الإجراءات لم يسبق أن طولب بها  المراجع السوداني لحسابات الاتحاد في الماضي - الذي حضر الجمعية العمومية  الأخيرة –".

ولفت إلى أن رئيس الجمعية عرض على أعضائها الموقف المالي بكل شفافية.

واستطرد  البيان: "تم استعراض ملاحظات مراجع الفيفا ومطلوباته، وكان المراجع القومي  حاضرا لتقديم تقريره لميزانية 2019-  أفاد بأن معظم المطلوبات من مكتب  المراجعة المصري المكلف من الفيفا لا يعملون بها عند المراجعة في السودان".

وأضاف:  "تحدثنا مع قيادات الفيفا عن تقرير مكتب المراجعة المصري، وطالبناهم  بإعادة المراجعة وأحضرنا المطلوبات مع تصحيح الملاحظات، وتم رفعها للفيفا".

ونفى  الاتحاد السوداني ما راج عن إيقاف الفيفا الدعم المقدم له، وبين: "الإدارة  المالية بالفيفا لم توقف أو تحجب الدعم عن الاتحاد السوداني، بل أرسلت  تسييرا شهريا للاتحاد، لكننا رفضنا هذا النهج، لحين تسوية الملاحظات  والمطلوبات، والتأكد من أننا نسير في الوضع الصحيح".

وزاد البيان: "نتوقع أن يتم الإجراء من قبل الفيفا خلال هذا الشهر، وأن يتم إرسال الدعم بالكامل".

وأردف:  "نؤكد أن إدارة الشؤون المالية بالأمانة العامة بالاتحاد السوداني، تعمل  بكل المهنية من أجل تطوير كرة القدم باتباعها المبدأ السليم، لمعايير العمل  المالي والجودة والشفافية".

وواصل البيان: "كل ما تناقلته  الأسافير عبارة عن معلومات نحن من نورنا بها قيادة الاتحاد ومجلس الإدارة  منتهجين مبدأ الشفافية وأبوابنا مفتوحة لأي استفسار أو تلقي المعلومة  الصحيحة من مصدرها".

وقال: "ندين ونشجب ما جاء بالمقال الذي  تناولته الأسافير بأن ملف الأداء المالي يحوي فسادا أو شبهة فساد، ويحق لنا  الرد على هذا بالطريقة وفي الزمان المناسبين".

وأتم: "اخيرا، نؤكد  بأن الجانب المالي في الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم يسير بشفافية عالية  ومهنية كبيرة، وأن هناك من يحاول أن يقول ما لا صلة له بالحقيقة".




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شداد ل: 4 جهات على علم بالملفات المالية للاتحاد


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




شداد 
أبدى  كمال شداد، رئيس الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم، ارتياحه الكبير وثقته  الشديدة في الكيفية التي أدار بها الملفات المالية خلال الدورة الجارية  والتي سوف تكتمل بعد 4 أشهر، مشيرا إلى أن هناك 4 جهات على علم بتلك  الملفات المالية وكيفية إدارتها.

وقال شداد لـ""،  مساء اليوم الأحد: "الكيفية التي يدير اتحاد الكرة السوداني ملفاته  المالية، ظلت دائما تحت علم ورقابة 4 جهات، لضمان النزاهة والشفافية".

وأضاف:  "الجهات هى مجلس الإدارة والجمعية العمومية وديوان المراجعة السوداني  والاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم، وفي آخر جمعية عمومية تم إطلاع مجلس الإدارة  على الأداء المالي والميزانية، ثم بعدها أطلعت الجمعية العمومية".

وزاد:  "تم الحديث بكل شفافية عن ملاحظات الخبير المالي المصري الذي أوفده الفيفا  لمراجعة الأموال المرصودة للمشاريع بالسودان، ومن بينها كيفية إعداد  الفاتورة النهائية، وفق منهج المراجعة المتبع".

وأتم رئيس الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم: "آخر ميزانية اعتمدها المراجع القومي بالسودان، لم يبدي فيها أي ملاحظات".




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الكندو : “التازي” يحب المريخ ويجب أن يأخذ فرصته الكافية لتنفيذ المشاريع.
 





تحدث “موسى الكندو” عضو مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ لـ”#سبورتاق” معقباً على  ما أورده المكتب الإعلامي للرئيس “سوداكال” حيث إتهم الأخير “التازي” بعدم  الالتزام بوعده تجاه مشاريع وبنى النادي التحتية معلناً تكفله بصيانة  الاستاد وإنشاء أكاديمية للاعبين بعد تنصل الرئيس الفخري عن الوعود على حد  وصفه.
“الكندو” قال : “قبل كل شيء تكفي التازي مريخيته الواضحة وحبه الكبير  للكيان قبل ان يكون راعياً أو رئيساً فخرياً، وهذه الحديث صدر من الرجل  وردده في معظم حديثه لأمة المريخ عبر وسائل الإعلام المختلفة”.
وأضاف : “ثقتنا في التازي كبيرة جداً ومقتنعين تماماً بما أنجزه وما  سينجزه مستقبلاً، والتسجيلات الأخيرة كانت خير دليل؛ وحالياً شركاته تعكف  على دراسة البنية التحتية وإستاد المريخ؛ ومهندسيه مواصلين في العمل وأيّ  حديث غير ذلك ليس صحيحاً”.
وأردف : “لا توجد شركة تنفذ مشاريع خلال أسبوع واحد أو أسبوعين – فقط؛  والتازي يجب ان يأخذ مساحته الكافية لتنفيذ المشاريع التي وعد بها”.
وأختَتَم “الكندو” حديثه بالقول: “ثقة جمهور المريخ في التازي ثقة كبيرة  جداً، وثقتنا نحن كمجلس إدارة مكلف من الجمعية العمومية ثقة كبيرة جداً،  والرجل أعلن ولاءه وحبه لنادي المريخ وهذا يكفيه”.
#سبورتاق.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وكيل تيري لـ”سبورتاق” : لا تعنيني الاتفاقات خارج العقد الرسمي.
 





أدْلَى وسيط اللاعبين المصري المهندس “محمد مايو” وكيل المهاجم “سيف  تيري” بتصريحات خاصة لـ”#سبورتاق” بعد أن وقع لاعبه على عقد جديد مع المريخ  يمتد لثلاث سنوات اليوم.
“مايو” أكَّد على أنه قد حضر من بلاده إلى الخرطوم لإكمال التفاوض حول  تمديد عقد لاعبه مع رئيس نادي المريخ “آدم سوداكال”، مشيراً إلى أن  المفاوضات مضت بنجاح إلى أن مدد اللاعب تعاقده لثلاث مواسم.
وأشار وكيل “تيري” في حديثه لـ”سبورتاق” إلى أنه يتعامل مع ما هو “رسمي فقط” ولا تعنيه أيّ اتفاقات تتم خارج الإطار الرسمي.
وأضاف: بالنسبة لي، فإن الخطوة الرسمية التي تمت واتفقنا عليها مع  المسؤولين بالمريخ ثم مضينا في تنفيذها هي توقيع اللاعب لعقد يمتد لثلاث  سنوات بقيمة “250” ألف دولار، وهو ما حدث بشكلٍ رسمي.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺎﺑﻘﺎﺕ ﺗﻌﻠﻦ ﺍﻟﻘﻤﺔ 24 ﻣﺎﻳﻮ ﻭﺗﺒﺮﻣﺞ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺣﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﺮﺍﺑﻌﺔ ﻣﻦ ﻛﺄﺱ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ






ﺃﻋﻠﻨﺖ ﺍﻟﻠﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﻈﻤﺔ ﻟﻠﻤﺴﺎﺑﻘﺎﺕ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ SFA ، ﺑﺮﺋﺎﺳﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻬﻨﺪﺱ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺗﺢ ﺃﺣﻤﺪ ﺑﺎﻧﻲ ﻧﺎﺋﺐ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺇﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ – ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﻠﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﻈﻤﺔ ﻟﻠﻤﺴﺎﺑﻘﺎﺕ – ﻋﻦ ﺑﺮﻣﺠﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺗﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﺒﻘﻴﺘﻴﻦ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﺓ ﺍﻷﻭﻟﻰ ﻓﻲ ﺑﻄﻮﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ، ﺣﻴﺚ ﺗﻘﺎﻡ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﻭﺣﻲ

ﺍﻟﻮﺍﺩﻱ ﻧﻴﺎﻻ ﻳﻮﻡ 21 ﻣﺎﻳﻮ . 2021 ﻡ، ﻓﻲ ﺍﺳﺘﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ، ﻓﻴﻤﺎ ﺳﺘﻘﺎﻡ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﻳﻮﻡ   24 ﻣﺎﻳﻮﻡ 2021 ﻡ، ﻓﻲ ﺍﺳﺘﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺑﺄﻣﺪﺭﻣﺎﻥ ..

ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺎﺑﻘﺎﺕ ﺍﻳﻀﺎ ﺍﻋﻠﻨﺖ ﻋﻦ ﺑﺮﻣﺠﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺣﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﺮﺍﺑﻌﺔ ﻣﻦ ﻣﻨﺎﻓﺴﺔ ﻛﺄﺱ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻘﻮﻣﻲ، ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺳﺘﻠﻌﺐ ﻳﻮﻡ 20 ﻣﺎﻳﻮ 2021ﻡ – ﻋﺪﺍ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻭﺍﺣﺪﺓ ﺗﻠﻌﺐ ﻳﻮﻡ 23 – ﻭﺗﺤﺮﻱ ﻓﻲ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺣﻠﺔ ‏( 13 ‏) ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻓﺎﺻﻠﺔ، ﺍﺫﺍ ﺍﻧﺘﻬﺖ ﺑﺎﻟﺘﻌﺎﺩﻝ ﻳﺘﻢ ﺍﻻﺣﺘﻜﺎﻡ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺭﻛﻼﺕ ﺍﻟﺠﺰﺍﺀ.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺨﺎﻃﺐ ﺍﻻﻛﺴﺒﺮﺱ ﻭﻛﻮﺑﺮ ﺭﺳﻤﻴﺎً





ﻛﻮﺭﺓ ﺳﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﺔ


ﺣﺮﺭ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺪ ﺍﺩﻡ ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺍﺩﻡ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺧﻄﺎﺑﺎ ﺭﺳﻤﻴﺎً ﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ
ﺍﻻﻫﻠﻲ ﻋﻄﺒﺮﻩ ﻃﺎﻟﺒﺎً ﺧﻼﻟﻪ ﺧﺪﻣﺎﺕ ﺭﻣﺎﻧﺔ ﺧﻂ ﺍﻟﻮﺳﻂ ﻭﻫﺪﺍﻑ
ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ‘ ﺧﺪﺍﺭﻱ ’ ﺗﻤﻬﻴﺪﺍً ﻟﻀﻤﻪ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻛﻤﺎ ﺍﺷﺎﺭﺕ ﻣﺼﺎﺩﺭ ﻣﻘﺮﺑﻪ
ﻋﻦ ﺭﻏﺒﺘﻪ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮﺓ ﻓﻲ ﺿﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﻬﺎﺟﻢ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﻲ ﺍﻟﺸﺎﺏ ﺍﻧﺲ ﻧﻴﻤﺎﺭ
ﻫﺪﺍﻑ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﺻﻤﻲ ﻭﻳﺘﻮﻗﻊ ﺍﻥ ﺗﻜﺘﻤﻞ ﺍﻟﺼﻔﻘﺔ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺳﺎﻋﺎﺕ
ﻛﻤﺎ ﺍﻋﻠﻦ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ ﻋﻦ ﺗﻠﻘﻴﻪ ﺧﻄﺎﺏ ﺭﺳﻤﻲ ﻣﻦ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺗﻮﺗﻲ
ﺑﺸﺄﻥ ﺛﻨﺎﺋﻲ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻣﺎﺯﻥ ﻣﺤﻤﺪﻳﻦ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﻬﺎﺟﻢ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻋﺒﺎﺱ
ﻭﻳﺘﻮﻗﻊ ﺍﻥ ﻳﻮﺍﻓﻖ ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ ﻟﺘﻮﺗﻲ ﺭﺳﻤﻴﺎً.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :



 Hisham Abdalsamad 

• يونايتد يقلب تأخره إلى انتصار على توتنهام.. ونيوكاسل يفوز على بيرنلي
• آرسنال يهزم شيفيلد بثلاثية.. ووست هام يشعل المربع الذهبي بإسقاط ليستر
• تعادل مثير بين فالنسيا وريال سوسييداد.. وأتلتيكو مدريد يتعادل مع بيتيس
• قطار إنتر يدهس كالياري.. ويوفنتوس يتخطى جنوى بثلاثية دون عناء
• موناكو يواصل مطاردة ليل وباريس بعد تغلبه على ضيفه ديجون بثلاثية
• شالكه يهزم أوجسبورج ويتمسك بأمله الضعيف في البقاء بالدوري الالماني
• أياكس يقترب أكثر من لقب الدوري الهولندي بعد فوزه على مضيفه بهدف
• الرجاء يسحق بيراميدز المصري في عقر داره ويضمن التأهل بالكونفيدرالية
• الصفاقسي يخطف تعادلًا مثيرًا من النجم الساحلي في قمة تونسية بالكونفيدرالية
• وفاق سطيف يسحق إنييمبا.. والتعادل يحسم موقعة شبيبة القبائل ونهضة بركان
• القطن يكتسح نابسا ويعزز صدارته.. ونكانا ينعش آماله في الكونفيدرالية
• ركلات الترجيح تتوج فلامنجو بكأس السوبر البرازيلية على حساب بالميراس
• رونالدو يُلقي قميص يوفنتوس غاضبًا على عدم التسجيل في المباراة
• فالكاو لاعب غلطة سراي التركي يخضع لجراحة بعد إصابة قوية بالرأس
• فيردر بريمن يفتقد جهود مدافعه عمر توبراك لعدة أسابيع بسبب الإصابة
• ليكيب: الخليفي رفض 300 مليون يورو من ريال مدريد لضم نيمار في 2019
• يوفنتوس: نتواصل مع وكيل ديبالا أسبوعيا من اجل تجديد عقد اللاعب
• جوارديولا: لدينا 3 نهائيات هذا الشهر .. فاسكيز: نعم أصبت لكنني لم أسقط
• رايولا للريال وبرشلونة: راتب هالاند الأسبوعي لن يقل عن مليون إسترليني!
• لام: نسبة الإشغال الجماهيري في مباريات اليورو بميونخ ستصل للنصف
• كومان: كنا الأفضل في الشوط الثاني.. وخسرنا بقرار تحكيمي خاطئ واضح
• مورينيو: عانينا من سوء الحظ ولم نستحق النتيجة .. ماكتوميناي: لا أحب الفار




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ  :







❖ #الدوري_الإنجليزي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 31




* وست بروميتش (-- : --) ساوثهامتون 19:00  beIN 1  الذهاب 0-2


* برايتون (-- : --) إيفرتون 21:15  beIN 1  الذهاب 2-4


..................................................  .........


❖ #الدوري_الإسباني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 30


* سيلتا فيغو (-- : --) إشبيلية 21:00  beIN 2  الذهاب 2-4


..................................................  .........

❖ #الدوري_الايطالي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 30


* بينفينتو (-- : --) ساسولو 20:45  beIN 3  الذهاب 0-1


..................................................  .........

❖ #الدوري_الألماني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 28


* هوفنهايم (-- : --) باير ليفركوزن 20:30  SKY 1  الذهاب 5-1


..................................................  .........

❖ #الكونفيدرالية_الافريقية  المجموعات


* كوتون - الكاميرون (-- : --) نابسا - زامبيا 15:00  beIN 6  المجموعة B


* ساليتاس - بوركينا فاسو (-- : --) جراف - السينغال 15:00  beIN 4  المجموعة C


المباريات بتوقيت السودان (جرينتش +2)


..................................................  .........


 ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس  :



❖ #الدوري_الإنجليزي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 31


* بيرنلي (1 : 2) نيوكاسل يونايتد

* وست هام (3 : 2) ليستر سيتي

* توتنهام (1 : 3) مانشستر يونايتد

* شيفيلد يونايتد (0 : 3) آرسنال

#ترتيب_الدوري_الانجليزي : مانشستر سيتي (74) مانشستر يونايتد (63) ليستر سيتي (56) وست هام (55) تشيلسي (54)


..................................................  .........


❖ #الدوري_الإسباني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 30


* فياريال (1 : 2) أوساسونا

* فالنسيا (2 : 2) ريال سوسييداد

* بلد الوليد (1 : 2) غرناطة

* ريال بيتيس (1 : 1) أتلتيكو مدريد

#ترتيب_الدوري_الاسباني : أتلتيكو (67) ريال مدريد (66) برشلونة (65) شبيلية (58) سوسييداد (47)


..................................................  .........


❖ #الدوري_الايطالي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 30


* انتر ميلان (1 : 0) كالياري

* يوفنتوس (3 : 1) جنوى

* هيلاس فيرونا (0 : 1) لاتسيو

* سامبدوريا (0 : 2) نابولي

* روما (1 : 0) بولونيا

* فيورنتينا (2 : 3) أتلانتا

#ترتيب_الدوري_الايطالي : انتر ميلان (74) ميلان (63) يوفنتوس (62) أتلانتا (61) نابولي (59)


..................................................  .........


❖ #الدوري_الألماني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 28


* شالكه (1 : 0) أوجسبورج

* كولن (2 : 3) ماينز

#ترتيب_الدوري_الالماني : بايرن ميونيخ (65) لايبزيج (60) فولفسبورج (54) آينتراخت (53) دورتموند (46)


..................................................  .........


❖ #الدوري_الفرنسي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 32


* رين (1 : 0) نانت

* نيس (0 : 0) ستاد ريمس

* لانس (4 : 1) لوريان

* ستاد بريست (1 : 1) نيم أولمبيك

* سانت إيتيان (4 : 1) بوردو

* موناكو (3 : 0) ديجون

* ليون (3 : 0) أنجيه

#ترتيب_الدوري_الفرنسي : ليل (69) باريس (66) موناكو (65) ليون (64) لانس (52)


..................................................  .........


❖ #الكونفيدرالية_الافريقية  المجموعات


* اورلاندو - جنوب إفريقيا (3 : 0) الأهلي بنغازي - ليبيا
* وفاق سطيف - الجزائر (3 : 0) إنييمبا - نيجيريا
#ترتيب_المجموعة_A : اورلاندو (8) إنييمبا (6) الأهلي بنغازي (4) وفاق سطيف (4) 

* كوتون - الكاميرون (5 : 1) نابسا - زامبيا
* شبيبة القبائل - الجزائر (0 : 0) نهضة بركان - المغرب
#ترتيب_المجموعة_B : كوتون (9) شبيبة القبائل (6) نهضة بركان (5) نابسا ستارز (1)

* الصفاقسي - تونس (2 : 2) النجم الساحلي - تونس
#ترتيب_المجموعة_C : الصفاقسي (6) النجم الساحلي (5) جراف (4) ساليتاس (3)

* نكانا - زامبيا (1 : 0) نامونجو - تنزانيا
* بيراميدز - مصر (0 : 3)  الرجاء - المغرب

#ترتيب_المجموعة_D : الرجاء (12) بيراميدز (6) نكانا (6) نامونجو (0)
..................................................  .........




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صور من تجديد عقد سيف تيري مع المريخ لمدة ثلاثة مواسم مساء اليوم





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						لجنة شؤون اللاعبين غير الهواة: لم نستلم قرار من محكمة كاس بالسماح للمريخ بالتسجيلات 

   




الخرطوم : باج نيوز
نفت لجنة شؤون اللاعبين غير الهواة صدور قرار من محكمة التحكيم  الرياضية (CAS) بإيقاف قرار اللجنة الخاص بمنع نادي المريخ من التسجيلات .
و أوضح معتصم عبدالسلام نائب رئيس اللجنة في تصريح لـ “باج نيوز” أن  قرار اللجنة بمنع نادي المريخ من التسجيلات لفترة واحدة سار المفعول حتى  الآن ؛ لجهة عدم استلامهم خطاب من محكمة التحكيم الرياضية بإيقاف القرار ، و  أضاف ” في حال وصل خطاب من المحكمة بإيقاف القرار سيسمح للمريخ بالمشاركة  في التسحيلات المقبلة” .



و  أشار معتصم إلى سؤالهم الأمين العام للإتحاد حسن أبو جبل اليوم “الأحد” عن  ما إذا كانوا قد استلموا خطاب من المحكمة و أضاف ” أبو جبل أكد عدم  استلامهم خطاب ” .



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						رسمياً تيري يجدد عقده مع المريخ لثلاثة مواسم 

   


 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
جدد اللاعب سيف الدين مالك “تيري” رسمياً عقده مع المريخ لثلاثة مواسم،  وذلك مساء اليوم الأحد بمكتب رئيس النادي بالخرطوم وبحضور رئيس نادي المريخ  آدم سوداكال ووكيل اللاعب ومسؤول التعاقدات الإلكترونية ال”TMS” المهندس  أبوبكر عوض العقيد.
 
وجاء توقيع اللاعب لثلاثة مواسم مع المريخ بعقد قيمته 250 الف دولار.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* سيف الدمازين في طريقه للاهلي شندي
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ بات اللاعب  سيف الدمازين قريبا من التعاقد مع الاهلي شندي وذلك بعد ان طلب النمور  اللاعب من المريخ على سبيل الاعارة لمدة عام وتأتي الخطوة بالتعاون بين  الفريقين وسبق للمريخ ان اعار اللاعب امبدة للاهلي قبل ان يقوم بشطبه من  الكشوفات وكان سيف الدمازين قد توقف عن التدريبات بسبب عدم تسلمه مستحقاته  المالية بطرف نادي المريخ.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ يعرض دارين على الطبيب
 اضغط على الصورة لمشاهدة الحجم الكامل
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ يقوم نادي  المريخ خلال الساعات المقبلة بعرض اللاعب دارين ماتوكس على الطبيب من اجل  الاطمئنان على سلامة اللاعب بعد الاصابة التي تعرض لها في مباراة المريخ  الاخيرة امام فيتا كلوب والتي خسرها المريخ بثلاثية مقابل هدف ويجدر ذكره  ان المريخ كان قد ضم اللاعب من احد اندية الدوري المحلي في جامايكا ويعد من  اميز اللاعبين الذين سجلوا حديثا في المريخ وقدم مستويات مميزة مع المريخ  في دوري ابطال افريقيا

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ يقدم ثلاثة لاعبين للاعلام والجمهور خلال ساعات
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ حسم نادي  المريخ خلال الساعات الماضية صفقة ثلاثة لاعبين محليين بجانب اثنين من  اللاعبين الاجانب قبل فتح باب الانتدابات صباح اليوم وذلك لتدعيم صفوفه  وفقا للرؤية الفنية التي قام بها المدرب الانجليزي لي كلارك ويتوقع ان يقوم  مجلس المريخ بتقديم اللاعبين للاعلام خلال الساعات القليلة المقبلة خاصة  ان اللاعبين دخلوا في غرفة التسجيلات امس وكان سوداكال قد اشرف على انضمام  اللاعبين بنفسه وقام بالاتفاق معهم على كافة الجوانب المالية والادارية  ويتوقع ان يقوم مجلس المريخ ايضا بالتفاوض مع احد اللاعبين تحت السن في  بطولة الدوري الممتاز بتوصية من اللجة الفنية للمريخ بقيادة الصادق جابر  وعمر عبد الله الى جانب فنيين من ابناء المريخ.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نية 
 المريخ يضم كرشوم لصفوفه

 المريخ يضم كرشوم لصفوفه اضغط على الصورة لمشاهدة الحجم الكامل
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ من المتوقع ان  يقوم المريخ الثاني عشر من الشهر الجاري برفع اسم اللاعب مصطفى كرشوم ضمن  قائمة اللاعبين بالنادي بعد ان وقع اللاعب عقد مع المريخ وتفيد متابعات  الصحيفة ان مدرب المريخ ابدى موافقته على اللاعب ووصفه بالعملاق وبجانب  اللاعب كرشوم سيضم المريخ ايضا الكاميروني ايبوسي القادم الى الاحمر من  اوروبا بعد ان قضي بها مواسم وخاض تجارب مع عددا من الاندية.







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* بوركيني يعوض سعيدي
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ اكمل نادي  المريخ كافة الترتيبات لاستقبال لاعبا بوركينيا سيدخل العاصمة الخرطوم من  اجل اللعب في صفوف المريخ في خانة اللاعب المشطوب سعيدي وحسب متابعات  الصحيفة ان المريخ وعبر مكتبه التنفيذي قام بارسال التذاكر الى اللاعب  والذي يتةقع ان يصل الخرطوم خلال الساعات المقبلة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لجنة المنتخبات تعتمد إقامة مباراة دولية في يوم الفيفا




الخرطوم 12-4-2021 (سونا) تلقى الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم SFA، عدد من الطلبات بشأن إقامة مباراة تحضيرية في أحد أيام الفيفا المقبلة ( FIFA Day)، و ذلك عقب الانتصارات المتتالية لصقور الجديان على منتخبات بحجم غانا وجنوب إفريقيا وترقي المنتخب الأول إلى نهائيات أمم إفريقيا بالكاميرون 2022م.

و كان المنتخب قد خاض مباراتين في آخر أيام مباريات الفيفا أمام تونس وتوغو.

وعقد الدكتور حسن برقو رئيس لجنة المنتخبات الوطنية في الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم ظهر الأحد اليوم، اجتماعا في مكتبه بحضور الأستاذ إسماعيل رحمة نائب رئيس اللجنة؛ مع الجهازين الفني والإداري للمنتخب الوطني الأول، ممثلا في الكابتن خالد بخيت المدرب العام للمنتخب الأول، و الأستاذ حسين إلياس المدير التنفيذي للمنتخبات الوطنية، و عقب التداول في الطلبات تبدو حظوظ مواجهة المنتخب الزامبي في الخرطوم يوم الأول من يونيو المقبل، قبل السفر إلى المغرب لمواجهة أسود الأطلس في الفترة ما بين 5-8 يونيو 2021م في الجولة الأولى من دور المجموعات في تصفيات كأس العالم قطر 2022م.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تكريم المنتخب الوطني بالقصر الجمهوري يوم 6 رمضان




الخرطوم 12-4-2021 (سونا)ـ تم التأمين على قيام كرنفال تكريم المنتحب الوطني بحدائق القصر الجمهوري يوم 6 رمضان المقبل، عقب اجتماع اللجنة المصغرة لتكريم المنتخب الوطني الأول عقب تأهله إلى نهائيات أمم إفريقيا بالكاميرون 2022م، صباح الأحد 11 أبريل 2021م.

وقال الدكتور حسن محمد عبد الله برقو رئيس لجنة المنتخبات الوطنية في الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم SFA، إن التكريم سيكون برعاية المجلس السيادي، وسيشرفه الفريق أول محمد حمدان دقلو (حميدتي)؛ النائب الأول لرئيس مجلس السيادة وعدد من أعضاء المجلس، ورئيس مجلس الوزراء الدكتور عبد الله آدم حمدوك، ووزير الشباب والرياضة الأستاذ يوسف آدم الضي، و أعضاء مجلس إدارة الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم، و رؤساء اللجان في الاتحاد، والرابطة القومية لتشجيع المنتخبات الوطنية، و الإعلام الرياضي.

الدكتور حسن برقو قال إن هناك عددا من المبادرات تم تلقيها حيال تكريم المنتخب، من عدد من الجهات الرسمية والشعبية سيتم العمل على أن تكون جميعها خلال حفل التكريم الذي يدلل على مدى اهتمام الدولة بالمنتخبات الوطنية، وخاصة المنتخب الأول، وأضاف أن ذلك سيكون محفزا كبيرا ودافعا معنويا للاعبين والجهازين الفني والإداري، وسيكون نقطة انطلاق جديدة نحو تصفيات كأس العالم في قطر 2022م، والتي سيكون استهلالها بمواجهتي المغرب وغينيا بيساو في المغرب والسودان خلال يونيو المقبل.

 وتمنى رئيس لجنة المنتخبات التوفيق للجميع خلال الفترة المقبلة لرفع اسم السودان عاليا في المحافل الدولية والقارية بما يليق وتاريخه الكروي التليد. 

وفي ختام حديثه شكر برقو كل الجهات التي تداعت لتكريم صقور الجديان والتي أسهمت في دفع المسيرة خلال المرحلة الفائتة داخل مؤسسة الاتحاد وخارجه، مبينا أنهم لن يألوا جهدا في سبيل مواصلة الجد والاجتهاد والدعم لكل ما يفضي إلى تقدم ورفعة المنتخبات الوطنية التي تعتبر العنوان الأبرز للكرة السودانية في المحافل الكروية الخارجية بمختلف الأصعدة.

#سونا #السودان








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في السلك
 بابكر سلك

هو جنس طيييش 



*أمس قيلت بحوش المريخ 
*حيث التوتر والإنفعال 
*تتنامي الأحداث في المريخ نمواً سالباً نحو هاوية يستحيل الخروج منها 
*السواق الحريف بعرف يمرق كيف من العقبة 
*والسواق الأشتر بكبها في العقبة 
*الكبة الياها 
*وعقبة سوداكال تمثل الإمتحان الحقيقي لسواقين الخلا 
*الناس السايقين الناس بالخلا 
*المهم 
*مؤسف جداً أن تكون المعركة بين (النيل) و (التحرير)
*وهذا ماكنا نخافه ونحاول إبعاده عن مجتمع المريخ 
*لكن عقبة المريخ وسواقين الخلا فرضوا ذلك واقعاً في الإستاد والحوش 
*وحقو نقيف هنا بشدة 
*لأني سمعت بأضاني أمس ما يحزب المعركة ويعنصرها 
*ادركوا تلك المعركة 
*فمجالس الإدارات في عهد ديمقراطية الحركة الرياضية لا يتم تغييرها بإنقلاب عسكري 
*ولى زمن الإنقلابات وتدخلات الطرف التالت 
*الكلام ده قلناهو كتييير لكن كلام القصير ما بنسمع
*المهم 
*أكتب قبل مباراتنا 
*وبعد طيران الهلال 
*طيش المجموعة 
*هو جنس طيش 
*طيش لي بهناك 
*وعلى الإخوة الأهلة الشرفاء الإستعداد للمحاولة رقم مية وواحد لمحو الصفر الدولي 
*صفر ثقيل ثقالة 
*ولايوق 
*لاصق في الهلال ده أكتر من لصقة (الهاء) في الهلال 
*ده صفر شنو الثقيل ده 
*فريق مستقر وسوباط ودولار وتركي وغربال ويطير!
*أمال لو كنتوا عايشين مشاكلنا دي كان جيتوا الكم يا محمد عبد الماجد؟؟؟؟
*المهم 
*زي ما قلت أكتب قبل كورتنا 
*أتوقعها حلا وحمار
*فمشكلة المريخ ليست فنية 
*ولكنها مشكلة إستقرار تسببت فيها عقبة المريخ وسواقين الخلا 
*يستخلص المريخ من عقبته ومن سواقين الخلا مع بعض 
*فديمقراطية المريخ قادرة على فرض نفسها على من ينكرها ويستنكرها 
*ويكفيها فخراً أن من أنكر ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ© عاد ليعترف بظ¢ظ ظ،ظ© 
*بل ويتمسك به 
*شوية صبر ويضرب بنا مثل للإعجاب من إستكتر واستنكر ديمقراطيتنا علينا 
*انزلوا من بصات سواقين الخلا عشان ما يكبوا بيكم البصات في عقبة المريخ 
*واركبوا معنا بص الديمقراطية الثابت الزابط العارف الطريق حفرة حفرة ويدرك كيف يتخطى جميع الحفر في طريقه لمحطته الأخيرة 
*معقولة 
*فرار وساطور وسكين من جهة 
*وعضلات مستأجرة في الجهة الأخرى 
*وعكاكيز وده كلو في إستاد المريخ؟؟؟؟؟
*أيها الناس 
*إن تنصروا الله ينصركم 
*أها 
*نجي لي شمارات والي الخرتوم 
*كان شفت يا والينا 
*أعدينا أنفسنا لرمضان سنة كاملة يا أخينا 
*سنة جوع 
*سنة عطش 
*سنة فلس 
*سنة لا مويه 
*سنة لا كهربا 
*سنة صبر جد يا أخينا 
*وهو رمضان شنو غير جوع وعطش وسخانة وصبر على ده كلو ويقين يا والينا 
*لكن ما تعتمدوا على اليقين اللدينا 
*لأنو صبرنا بقى ماشي بجاز المصافي يا أخينا 

سلك كهربا 

ننساك كيف والكلب قال بمناسبة جاز المصافي..الجاز وين؟؟؟؟؟الجاز دي بتشمل الزول والبترول 
وإلى لقاء
سلك




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الريد كتل



 محمد أبو العز
 إتحاد المُسِنين 

* لن نصعُد إلى منصات التتويج في ظل وجود هذه العقليات التي تُمسك زمام الأمور في الإتحاد العام للكرة !!
* في كل موسم تخرج أنديتنا من المولد بدون حُمُص فما هي الحلول التي وضعها قادة الإتحاد العام ؟!
* ليس لديهم شئ ليقدموه و مع ذلك يُصِرون على الإستمرار في قيادة الإتحاد !!
* بعد كل فشل يحدث لأنديتنا يختفي ذلك العجوز و بقية الطبالين عن الساحة .!!
* في كل البلدان التي توجد بها إتحادات محترمة تجدهم يعملون لكشف الخلل و علاجة إلا عندنا فرئيس الإتحاد يتعامل مع الأندية و مشاكلها بمنتهى الغرور !!
* لم يكُلِف عجوز الإتحاد نفسه عناء الإعتذار لكل جماهير الكرة في البلاد بسبب الخروج المذل و التدهور الملازم للكرة ! 
*  و رغم الفشل تجده يتبجح و يطلق الوعيد هُنا و هناك و ينكر التقصير بل يُهدد ( بالفيفا ) !!
* غريبة هي عقلية ذلك المتسلط الذي لا يعرف الإعتراف بأخطائه و فشله الذي ظل ملازماً للكرة السودانية !!
* ليس من العيب الوقوع في الأخطاء لكن العيب هو الإستمرار فيها و عدم الإستماع للرأي الصواب !
* دائماً و في كل موسم لابد أن يكون لذلك العجوز قصة هو مؤلفها و مخرجها و بطلها بدل أن يتفرغ لكيفية تطوير النشاط و إخراج أنديتنا من النفق المظلم الذي هو السبب الرئيسي فيه و دائماً ما يسعى لجرنا لحرب كلامية و مشادات تأخذ وقتاً طويلاً لننسى أسباب الفشل حتى تدخل في طي النسيان !!
* لا يملك رئيس الإتحاد الفكر الكروي المتقدم لنهضة كرة القدم وفاقد الشئ لا يُعطيه لذلك سنعمل بشتى السِبل لإسقاطه بكامل لجانه .
* لجان قاعدة سااااي لا بتهِش و لا بتنِش !!
* الخبير قال و الخبير عمل !!
* خبرتكم دي ما شُفناها !!
* هل إجتمع قادة الإتحاد يوماً من أجل تقييم الدوري الممتاز و مشاركات الأندية في البطولات الإفريقية ؟؟
* لو الجواب كان بنعم تم الإجتماع تبقى دي مشكلة و إذا كانت الإجابة لا فالمشكلة أكبر و أعظم !!
* الإتحاد الذي يُلغي دوري الرديف خوفاً من المنصرفات ( الأصلاً دافعاها الفيفا ) دا إتحاد فاشل بكل المقاييس .
* صعود أنديتنا و منتخباتنا لمنصات التتويج يحتاج الى مشروع بعيد المدى و يحتاج الى أكاديميات عصرية و رؤية مستقبلية كاملة لن يوفرها لنا هذا العجوز و أتباعه .
* حتى تتم هذه الرؤية المستقبلية و تكتمل لابد من ذهاب شداد و بقية الكومبارس .
* أحد الأشخاص الذين أحترمهم قال لي : كيف تقول شداد فاشل ؟!
* ردي ليك يا عزيزي متى كانت آخر مرة رأيت فيها تتويجاً لأحد أنديتنا أو لأحد المنتخبات السودانية ؟
* معناها شداد فاااااااااشل و بالخط العريض كمان .
* حتى دول سيكافا تتطورت لانهم وضعوا عرفوا أن الكرة تحتاج لعقلية إدارية محترفة و محترمة .
* دام يجد هذا الإتحاد الدعم من بعض المطبلاتية الذين يقفون أمام عجوز الإتحاد بإنحنائه هذا يجعل دكتاتور زمانه يظُن دائماً أنه على صواب .
* إتحاد المُسنين !!
* شداد يهدر الوقت و يُخفي الحقائق و هاهو البوم في ورطه بسبب التقرير الذي قدمته اللجنة المكلفة من قبل الفيفا .
* جاك القدر عشاك .
* حيث ذكر المراجع المكلف أن هناك تجاوزات مالية و اضحة !
* يعني فساد بالعربي عدييييل كدا !!
* لذلك جمد الفيفا دعمه للسودان .
* أها هنا شداد ضر السودان و لا لا يا من تُدافع عنه و عن سياساته ؟!
* قالوا أبو جبل تنصل من كل مسؤولياته و هو الأمين العام للإتحاد !!
* قال أنا ما مسؤول عن التصديق المالية !!
* تتخيلوا !!
* تلاعب في الإيصالات يعني عمولات ويعني نسبتي و نسبتك و كلام كتير و المتضرر الأول السودان .
* و يقول ليك شداد ما عارف شنو و شداد شنو !!
* أها شداد طلع خامي الجدادة بي بيضها .

 مدرجات الريد كتل
* الشرطة تمنع قيام جمعية المحتال .
* و مازال الوضع الكارثي في إستاد المريخ يتصاعد يومياً بعد دخول مسلحين إستجلبهم سوداكال ليمنعوا جماهير المريخ العريضة من الدخول لأرض الإستاد !
* بما أن شدا هو من أدخل المريخ في هذا المأزق بمساندته لذلك المحتال لن ننتظر منه حلاً و لا نريده لكننا نحمله كل المسؤولية إن حدث شئ لأحد أبناء المريخ .
* أما وزير الرياضة المكلف دا قاعد سااااي لا سمعنا يوم صرح و لا أدلى برأيه ساي !!!!
* مع العلم أن حتى راعي الضأن في الخلا على علم بمشكلة المريخ لذلك سنأخذ حقنا كامل و بالطريقة التي تُعجبنا و نراها مناسبة .
* تحرك الكثير من مريخاب الولايات لمؤازرة إخوتهم في إعتصام الإستاد ولنصرة الحق .
* قال المحتال أنه سيقوم ببناء أكاديمية المريخ كما سيبدأ العمل في صيانة الإستاد !!!
* لو عملت لينا زي السينتياغيو بيرنابيو و لا الكامب نو و لا ملعب الأحلام مااااااااا دايرنك تاني !!
* كما علل السبب في قيامه بتلك الأعمال بتنصل الرئيس الفخري و عدم إلتزام التازي بوعده !!!
* المحتال آخر من يتحدث عن الإلتزام و الوفاء بالعهد !!
* لا يعرف سوداكال إحترام الوعد فهو من تنصل عن كل ما وعد به بل ذهب لأبعد من هذا و هو ينكر المبلغ المالي الذي تم إرساله له من قبل الرئيس الشرفي !!
* سوداكال محتال بمعنى الكلمة و لسنا بحاجة إلى دليل لكي نُثبت عليه صفة المحتال !
* كان يقبع في السجن قبل أن يأتي إلى مجتمع المريخ و حتى بعد ذلك فإنه المكان المناسب لشخص مثله فهو ليس محل للثقة مطلقاً .
* بعد أن شعر أنه لن يستطيع العودة مرة آخرى لرئاسة الكيان الأعرق بسبب الوقفة القوية التي يقفها جمهور المريخ يحاول المحتال اللعب على وتر جديد !!
* جماهير المريخ في قمة الوعي و ليست مثل تلك الشِرزمة التي تستعين بها لتمرير أجندتك الخبيثة أنت ومن معك ولن تتراجع الجماهير إلا بعد رميك في مزبلة التاريخ النتن .
* فمن حاول أن يزرع الفتن وسط المجتمع المريخي و هدم مكتسبات الكيان و تدمير ممتلكاته و الإسائة له لن يجد مكاناً بيننا أبد الدهر .
* المريخ حته من الروح .
* مساطب الريد كتل : كان نموت ما بنخليو ليك .








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كبد الحقيقة



د. مزمل أبو القاسم
فينغادا وأحمد بابكر!

* قبل يومين أعلن الاتحاد المصري لكرة القدم تعاقده مع المدرب البرتغالي نيلو فينغادا، ليعمل مديراً فنياً للاتحاد، مقابل خمسة وستين ألف دولار شهرياً.
* ستنحصر مهمة فينغادا في وضع استراتيجية فنية للمنتخبات الكروية المصرية والمسابقات المحلية بجميع مراحلها السنية وفئاتها المختلفة.
* سبق ذلك إعلان الاتحاد المصري تكوين رابطة للأندية، ستتولى تنظيم وإدارة الدوري الممتاز في المحروسة، ليلحق بسبعة وعشرين دولة إِفريقية، سبقت مصر في إسناد تنظيم بطولات الدوري إلى الروابط.
* لو تفحصنا قائمة الاتحادات الإفريقية التي تمتلك روابط للأندية سنجدها الأفضل من ناحية المستوى الفني في القارة السمراء، خلافاً للتي لا تمتلك تلك الميزة، وهي الأسوأ والأكثر تخلفاً والأضعف فنياً، والأوفر تراجعاً في تصنيف الفيفا للمنتخبات، ومن بينها السودان بالطبع.
* بحسب علمي فإن منصب المدير الفني للاتحاد السوداني يتولاه المدرب الوطني أحمد بابكر، فهل رأيتم له عملاً، أو لمستم له أي دور أو حتى متقرحات تستهدف تطوير مستوى الكرة السودانية، أو تحسين طريقة تنظيم المسابقات الكروية الوطنية؟
* بل هل يستشار أصلاً في أيٍ شأن يخص الكرة السودانية؟
* مدير فني بلا صلاحيات، وبمخصصات هزيلة تدفع له بالجنيه المنهار، مع أن الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم خصص له مبلغ خمسين ألف دولار سنوياً، من ميزانية مشروع التطوير الذي يدعم به الفيفا الاتحادات الوطنية المنضوية تحت لوائه، ويقدم لكل واحد منها مليوناً وأربعمائة ألف دولار أمريكي سنوياً.
* حال أحمد بابكر كحال حسن أبو جبل، أمين عام الاتحاد السوداني، لأن الفيفا يخصص له المبلغ نفسه سنوياً (50 ألف دولار)، لكن شداد يستكثرها عليهما، ويسدد لهما مخصصاتهما بالجنيه السوداني!
* من يحرم أبو جبل وأحمد بابكر من حقوقهما ويستكثر عليهما أن يحظيا بما خصصه لهما الفيفا من دولارات اختص زوجته (السيدة ابتسام حسب الرسول) بعشرين ألف دولار من الدعم المقدم من الاتحاد الإفريقي للاتحاد السوداني، ووعد في حديث أدلى به للتلفزيون بدفع المزيد من الدولارات لها أمام عدسات المصورين!
* أيهم أحق بدولارات الاتحاد، الأمين العام والمدير الفني صاحبا الحق الأصيل فيها، بأمر الفيفا، أم زوجة شداد التي لا تربطها أي صلة عملٍ رسمية مع الاتحاد؟
* لو منح شداد أبو جبل حقوقه بالدولار لما اضطر أمين عام الاتحاد إلى مد يده لمبلغ مائة ألف جنيه، من المبلغ الذي تم استرداده من فاتورة إقامة منتخب ساوتومي وبرنسيب في فندق الهوليداي فيلا!
* كما إن تعيين أحمد بابكر مديراً فنياً للاتحاد يعكس عدم اهتمام شداد بذلك المنصب، بل يدل على جهله بأهميته وبالدور الذي يفترض أن يضطلع بِه، خلافاً لما يحدث في الاتحاد المصري، الساعي إلى تطوير مستوى منتخباته الوطنية ومسابقاته المحلية، بدليل تعاقده مع أحد أكبر وأشهر المدربين لتنفيذ تلك المهمة.
* السيرة الذاتية للمدرب البرتغالى تتضمن اسمه الأصلى "إدواردو مانويل ماتينهو فينغادا" الشهير بـ "نيلو فينغادا" وهو من مواليد شهر مارس عام 1953، وقد درب أندية "بلينتسش" أكاديمكا وسنتريس وفيلافرانكونيس البرتغالى، كما تولى مهمة تدريب منتخب البرتغال تحت 20 عاماً فى الفترة من 1988 إلى 1991، وأعقبه تدريب المنتخب البرتغالى الأول عام 1994، حتى انتقل عام 1996 لقيادة المنتخب السعودى الأول لمدة عام واحد، ثم تولى مهمة المدرب المساعد لفريق بنفيكا البرتغالى عام 1997 لمدة موسم واحد، وفى الفترة من 1999 إلى 2003 تولى قيادة فريق ماريتيمو .
* في العام 2004 ظهر فينغادا فى مصر، عندما تولى مهمة المدير الفنى للزمالك وحقق معه نتائج جيدة وحصل معه على بطولة الدورى العام، ثم انتقل إلى تجربة جديدة حينما تولى مهمة تدريب منتخب مصر الأوليمبى فى الفترة من 2004 إلى 2005، عاد مرة أخرى إلى البرتغال ليقود فريق أكاديمكا البرتغالى من 2005 إلى 2007، ثم اتجه إلى الدول العربية مرة أخرى عندما تولى تدريب فريق الوداد البيضاوى عام 2007 لمدة موسم واحد، تولى بعدها تدريب منتخب الأردن الأول فى الفترة من 2007 وحتى 2009، كما درب فينغادا نادى بيرسبوليس الإيرانى عام 2009.
* تأملوا السيرة الذاتية الغنية للمدير الفني الجديد للاتحاد المصري، وقارنوها بالسيرة الذاتية للمدير الفني الحالي للاتحاد السوداني لتعلموا عِظم الفرق بين اتحادين، يسعى أولهما إلى تطوير مستويات أنديته ومسابقاته ومنتخباته، ويجتهد الثاني في تدمير الكرة السودانية بكل ما أوتي من قوة وسلطان.
* الفارق في السيرة الذاتية والخبرات والقدرات بين فينغادا وأحمد بابكر يماثل الفارق الذي يفصل الاتحاد المصري عن نظيره السوداني.
* هناك اجتهاد للتطوير، وسعي لتحسين المستوى، وعمل علمي دقيق يستهدف مواكبة ما يحدث في كرة القدم العالمية، وهنا تخلف وتدهور وتسلط دكتاتورية وفساد يزكم الأنفوق، تنفق بموجبه أموال كرة القدم في كل شيء.. إلا كرة القدم!
آخر الحقائق
* بالأمس غادر السودان ممثلاً السودان دوري أبطال إفريقيا، بهزيمتين ساخنتين في الكنغو.
* خسر المريخ بالثلاثة أمام فيتا.
* وانهزم الهلال بهدفين أمام مازيمبي.
* كلاهما تذيل مجموعته، والحمد الله الذي لا يُحمد على مكروهٍ سواه.
* نافس كل واحد منهما الآخر في ضعف المستوى وهزال المردود.. واحتكار المركز الطيش.
* تدل محصلة الفريقين على مدى التدهور الذي تعاني منه كرة القدم السودانية، المتخلفة على كل الصعد.
* نتائج طبيعية، في عهد اتحاد يقوده إداري متخلف الفكر، يتوهم أنه عالم في مجال كرة القدم، وهو أجهل من دابة بالنهج الذي تدار به كرة القدم الاحترافية.
* مع ذلك يطلق عليه بعض المتبطلين والصحافيين الفاسدين لقب العالم والخبير الكروي العالمي!
* لم نر له خبرةً ولا علماً، بقدر ما تابعنا عناده وعنجهيته وغروره وميله الدائم إلى افتعال الأزمات والصراعات وتصفية الحسابات على مدى ستين سنة، لم تشهد أي إنجاز للكرة السودانية في عهده الأسود.
* ادعى ذات مرة أنه عمل محكماً في محكمة كاس لمدة عامين، بأسوأ كذبة في تاريخ الرياضة السودانية.
* نفينا ذلك الادعاء الأرعن، وتحديناه أن يبرز دليلاً واحداً يؤكد تلك الفرية القبيحة ففشل.
* ادعى ذات مرة أنه ألف كتباً في مجال كرة القدم، فطلبنا منه أن ينشر لنا عنوان كتاب واحد من التي زعم أنه ألفها، فأخفق، لأنها غير موجودة إلا في خياله المزدحم بالأكاذيب.
* إداري فاسد، يعاونه إداري حديث عهد بالرياضة، يتوهم أن ماله يمكن أن يصنع نجاحاً للمنتخبات الوطنية.
* يجب على أندية الدرجة الممتازة والاتحادات المحلية أن تهيئ نفسها لإزالة ثنائي الفشل المكون من شداد وبرقو في الانتخابات المقبلة لاتحاد الكرة.
* حسناً فعلت الشرطة بإقدامها على إلغاء جمعية سوداكال العبثية.
* نتوقع منها أن تخرج البلطجية الذين سيطروا على إستاد المريخ وأقدموا أمس على إغلاق أبوابه باللحام.
* الدمار الذي أصاب المريخ في عهد سوداكال لا يوصف.
* جماهير المريخ لا ترغب في استمرار هذا الإداري المبتدئ.
* تريد منه أن يغادر ناديها اليوم قبل الغد، وهو مصر على مواصلة تدمير النادي الكبير.
* لن يفلح مهما فعل، لأن إرادة جماهير المريخ هي الغالبة.
* المستوى الجنائزي الذي قدمته الفرقة الحمراء أمام فيتا، ونتائجها الكارثية في دور المجموعات نتاج طبيعي للنهج الأرعن الذي اتبعه أفشل مجلس وأسوأ رئيس في تاريخ المريخ.
* فريق لم يحظ بالحد الأدنى من الرعاية والعناية الإدارية، على يد مستجد إدارة، حول النادي إلى حطام.
* دورة عمل شهدت كوارث مزلزلة، وفشل سارت بذكره الركبان.
* رئيس محبوس وملاحق على ذمة قضايا تمس الشرف والنزاهة.
* مجلس متشاكس يدير النادي بنهج الدغمسة.
* مدير تنفيذي فاشل ومبتدئ، يطلق عليه بعض الجهلة لقب (خبير) بأسوأ نكتة في تاريخ المريخ.
* ضبابية تامة في إدارة الملف المالي، وأخطاء كارثية في إدارة فريق الكرة.
* المحصلة نقطتان من ست مباريات، وخمسة عشر هدفاً مزقت الشباك الحمراء.
* آخر خبر: إذا وجدنا بعض العذر للمريخ، المفتقر لكل عناصر التفوق، فما عذر الهلال؟









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الفيفا يوقف الدعم المالي  لاتحاد كرة القدم السوداني 




الخرطوم : باج نيوز
كشف قيادي بالإتحاد العام لكرة القدم السوداني عن إيقاف الإتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم “فيفا” الدعم المالي الذي يقدمه للإتحاد السوداني .
و أوضح القيادي في تصريح لـ “باج نيوز” أن مكتب مراجعة من مصر بتكليف من الفيفا رصد مخالفات بالاتحاد السوداني و أضاف “تم على إثر ذلك إمهالنا من قبل الفيفا لإحضار مستندات و فواتير إلا أن المهلة انتهت دون أن يتم ذلك” .
و أشار إلى أن رئيس الاتحاد كمال شداد أبلغهم بذلك مضيفاً أن الأمر كان بمثابة الصدمة بالنسبة لهم ، و تابع “الإتحاد يقوم الآن بتوفير المستندات بعد أن طالب الفيفا بالتواصل مع مكتب المراجعة و تقديم مستندات جديدة”.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قلم في الساحة
مأمون أبوشيبة

حراك مريخي ضعيف 

* رغم قانونية جمعية المريخ يوم 27 مارس والتي عقدت بقرار من مجلس الإدارة.. ورغم حضور ممثلين لاتحاد الكرة وسكرتير اللجنة الأولمبية إلا إنه وللأسف الشديد انهزم الجميع أمام ديكتاتورية شداد وعميله المتسلط سوداكال..
* شداد مارس ديكتاتوريته وواصل مخالفة النظام الأساسي للاتحاد بتدخله السافر في شئون المريخ بل ألغى دور اللجنة الخماسية المكلفة من مجلس إدارة الاتحاد لمعالجة الأزمة الإدارية بالمريخ..
* وسوداكال رغم انتهاء دورته في اكتوبر من العام الفائت ورغم انتهاء فترة التمديد للمجلس المحددة بستة أشهر بنهاية شهر مارس.. ورغم انتهاء مهلة الفيفا لتنفيذ خارطة طريق للمريخ بنهاية الربع الأول من العام الحالي.. رغم كل هذا لا زال سوداكال يقوم بمهام الرئيس كرئيس منتخب بالرجالة والقوة والبلطجة.. والسبب الديكتاتور شداد الذي يفرض سيطرته بالقوة ودون النظر لأي لائحة أو قانون.. ليبقي على سوداكال رئيساً بالقوة حتى اليوم رغم انتهاء فترة التمديد للمجلس ورغم انتهاء مهلة خارطة الطريق التي وضعها الفيفا وحدد لنهايتها شهر مارس الفائت..
* هل يعقل أن يمارس شداد وعميله سوداكال الطغيان والمشي فوق القوانين بالقوة والرجالة والبلطجة.. بينما أصحاب الحق والقانون في المريخ يقفون متفرجين لا حول لهم ولا قوة؟
* هل يعقل أن يغيب ويزدري شخصان  القانون لتنفيذ أجندتها الشخصية وقهر الملايين من أهل المريخ بل قهر كل مؤسسات الدولة؟ 
* يا عالم كفاية ذل وهوان أمام هذين المتسلطين.. اقرعوا أمامها طبول الحرب.. والبداية تكون  بحراك مريخي واسع في كل الأرجاء وعلى كل الجبهات للضغط على الديكتاتور وعميله المتسلط ومحاصرتهما من كل الاتجاهات.. بتصعيد القضية بقوة على المستوى الرسمي والشعبي والدولي..
* بجانب الحراك الجماهيري بالاحتجاجات والاعتصامات نريد حراكاً قوياً من قبل كبار المريخ ورموزه وأقطابه لمقابلة المسئولين في الدولة وتقديم شكوى قانونية ضد شداد لمخالفته النظام الأساسي للاتحاد بتدخله السافر في شئون الأندية الأعضاء وعدم احترامه لمجلس إدارته ورفضه لسلطة اللجنة الأولمبية والتحكيم الرياضي علماً إن المريخ نادٍي أولمبي متعدد المناشط وليس نادي لكرة القدم وحدها..
* وشكوي أخرى ضد سوداكال لتجاوزه للمؤسسية في عمل النادي بتغييب سلطة الأغلبية في مجلسه وانفراده بالقرارات لوحده.. واستخدامه للقوة المسلحة والبلطجة في مواجهة جماهير وأعضاء نادي المريخ.. 
* حراك الكبار والرموز ضد الديكتاتور وعميله المتسلط يتم على عدة جهات.. يبدأ بتكوين وفد ثلاثيني يحمل الشكوتين أو مذكرة ضافية تشرح كل تفاصيل الوضع في المريخ وجرائم الديكتاتور وعميله المتسلط في حق المريخ ومخالفتهما للوائح والقوانين وتسببهما في الإعتداء على أعضاء جمعية المريخ والتداعيات الأمنية الخطرة التي يمكن أن تترتب على ذلك.. ويتجه الوفد إلى:
* أولاً المكتب التنفيذي للاتحاد السوداني.. رغم ادعاء الاتحاد إنهم أرسلوا للفيفا مخرجات جمعية 27 مارس.. فليس هناك ثقة في اللجنة المكلفة التي ظلت تمارس التسويف والمماطلة منذ العام الفائت وترتضي تدخل الديكتاتور في شئونها وشئون المريخ..
* ثانياً يتجه الوفد لوالي ولاية الخرطوم..
* ثالثاً يتجه الوفد لوزير الرياضة..
* رابعاً يتجه الوفد لوزير الداخلية ومدير شرطة الولاية..
* وخامساً يتجه الوفد للقصر الجمهوري لمقابلة السيد رئيس مجلس الوزراء..
* ويتجه الوفد للأجهزة الإعلامية والقنوات التلفزيونية الوطنية والأجنبية.. فلابد أن يكون هناك حراك واسع على كل الجبهات ليعرف كل مواطن سوداني جرائم الديكتاتور وعميله المتسلط في المريخ.. لتتم محاصرتهما عبر الرأي العام..
* يمكن لكبار الرموز والأقطاب الاجتماع لتحديد حجم الوفد ومن يمثل فيه.. فمثلاً يمكن أن يضم الوفد:
١ محمد الياس محجوب
٢ الفريق منصور
٣ الفريق فاروق
٤ فتحي إبراهيم عيسي
٥ عبد المنعم النذير
٦ ضقل
٧ الكندو
٨ اسد
٩ أحمد مختار
١٠ عمر محمد عبدالله
١١ دكتور عمر محمود
١٢ دكتور القوني
١٣ محمد عبدالله مازدا
١٤ المحامي حيدر التوم
١٥ مولانا أزهري وداعة الله
١٦ إسماعيل حسن
١٧ سعدية عبد السلام
١٨ شمس الدين الامين
١٩ دكتور مزمل 
٢٠ سكرتير الأولمبية.. شاهد
٢١ معتز الشاعر.. شاهد
٢٢ محمد حلفا.. شاهد
٢٣ ممثلون لاتحاد الجماهير
* نكررر لابد أن يتم حراك واسع لأهل الحق والشرعية في المريخ لمحاصرة عبث وفوضى الديكتاتور والمتسلط..
* وهذا الخنوع والانكسار والانهزام أمام شداد وسوداكال الخارجين عن القانون غير معقول وغير مقبول وسيؤدي إلى دمار وفناء المريخ.. أفلا تعقلون..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جدول مباريات دوري أبطال أوروبا والبث المباشر والقنوات الناقلة

القناة الناقلة
إياب ربع النهائي
الفريق الأول
الفريق الثاني
المباراة بتعليق

beIN SPORTS 2 Premium
 الثلاثاء في الثالث عشر من أبريل (10 مساءً بتوقيت مكة المكرمة)
تشيلسي
بورتو
خليل البوشي

 beIN SPORTS 1 Premium
الثلاثاء في الثالث عشر من أبريل (10 مساءً بتوقيت مكة المكرمة)
باريس سان جيرمان
بايرن ميونيخ
جواد بده

 beIN SPORTS 1 Premium
الأربعاء في الرابع عشر من أبريل (10 مساءً بتوقيت مكة المكرمة)
ليفربول
ريال مدريد
حفيظ دراجي

 beIN SPORTS 2 Premium
الأربعاء في الرابع عشرة من أبريل (10 مساءً بتوقيت مكة المكرمة)
بوروسيا دورتموند
مانشستر سيتي
عصام الشوالي


وستلعب مباريات  الإياب من  ربع النهائي بين الثالث عشر والرابع عشر من الشهر الحالي، وسيلعب ذهاب نصف  النهائي في 27 و 28 أبريل أيضاً، والإياب في 4 و 5 مايو أما النهائي  فسيكون  يوم السبت 29 مايو على ملعب أتاتورك الأولمبي ، اسطنبول ، تركيا.
وستجري مباريات الإياب على أرض الفريق الأول.
وأسفرت قرعة ربع نهائي دوري أبطال أوروبا عن مباريات قوية جداً أبزرها بين ريال مدريد وليفربول وباريس سان جيرمان وبايرن ميونيخ.

*

----------

